# Gaggia Brera problem



## Sam Sunwoo (Aug 9, 2019)

This is a Gaggia Brera bought new about 18 months ago. Cleaned religiously and descaled periodically.

A few days ago, the grinder started to have some problems. First, the grinder didn't sound right. It didn't sound like a normal smooth grinding sound, rather it had a slightly choppy sound.

When the coffee began to come out of the spout, it was very weak coffee.

In the reservoir that collects the coffee grinds was only part of what should be there, and it was very watery.

Tried a few more times but the same thing kept happening, and then the light in the panel light up that signaled no beans, even though there were beans in the hopper.

I looked at some videos on Youtube and everyone suggested disassembling the grinder motor and cleaning it out with a vacuum.

So, I disassembled and cleaned, but it's still the same. Very weak coffee, color is a bit lighter but taste is very little coffee, and very little grinds in the reservoir.

What could be the issue? Please help.


----------



## Bdoug (Apr 14, 2020)

I have the exact same problem, did you figure it out?


----------



## Clive-d (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi - Hope I'm not months to late!

I have had a similar problem which sounded like the grinder motor was about to fail. I found a great video online that shows how to clean the grinder area. Turns out mine was blocked. Nothing sinister, the grounds couldn't get through so the warning light came on. Very simple, but you will need a T10 screwdriver. I also watched the brew group deep clean which was helpful.






Also, if you need spares in the UK, this is a great source of not expensive items https://www,mrbean2cup.co.uk

I found a parts manual as well which helps but didn't include the brew unit.

I've had my machine 9 years now and love it. I've cleaned the grinder twice now, which isn't bad at all. I clean the brew group once a week and descale it once a month. When it stopped working today I almost cried!! What no coffee? It's back to normal and a relatively easy fix. The You Tube vid is excellent.


----------



## Emytadrous (Nov 5, 2020)

i tried cleaning the grinder as the video but i still get no coffee warning while grinding the coffee

anyone have any other idea


----------



## locksmith2you (11 mo ago)

Hi..I have a 11 year old brera..I've always serviced it myself...I have found that you need to remove grinder and manually adjust the grinder plates closer together...this gives a stronger coffee


----------



## nunopires2001 (8 mo ago)

locksmith2you said:


> Hi..I have a 11 year old brera..I've always serviced it myself...I have found that you need to remove grinder and manually adjust the grinder plates closer together...this gives a stronger coffee


Hello,

I am also disappointed with Gaggia Brera expressos. Coffee is very weak, has no body. Miles away from what you drink on the streets.
How do you adjust the grinder plates? There is any other tweak to make a decent expresso on this machine?


----------



## nunopires2001 (8 mo ago)

Hello,

I am definitely sick of this Gaggia Brera. I am selling the machine in order to make money and invest in a better solution.
Can you guys tell me where can I find a recommendation of a beginners setup: Machine + Grinder?
I can invest some time and money doing a good expresso shot (only kind of coffee I drink). But I won't go to the point where I weight the coffee and measure the teamperature for every coffee I make.

Thanks!


----------



## Burghofer (1 mo ago)

Hi,
My Brera has stopped the “self cleaning/water pouring” during start up and shut down. That’s the only issue it brews fine and everything else works as is.
Any of you know what could be the issue?
Many thanks in advance,
Kalle, Sweden


----------

